# Turface Pro League vs. Turface Allsport



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am wondering if there is a difference between these two. I have been reading everyone use Pro League but hardly anyone said anything about Allsport. Allsport is the only Turface available at my local Lesco Dealer. Any input would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

I just used about 2 bags in my 180 setup. Seems to be O.K. - just calcinated clay as any other.

In the past I used it in my growing potted plants ( succulents), and I was very much happy with it - I have never seen any disintegration, and I think this is what is important, or is it not?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi anhtu402,

I believe that Allsport is the same as Turface MVP. Turface MVP is a little larger grain size that Turface Pro League. Also Turface MVP comes in one color, sort of a light yellow/brown. Turface Pro League is available in light yellow/brown, grey, and reddish like Flourish Red. I prefer Turface Pro League grey myself.


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome, Thanks for the quick responses everyone! Much appreciated!


----------

